# little john vs Baker string jig?



## Pmurray60 (Jul 24, 2014)

I love my BAP jig, I got the full set up and it made string building simple for me. Not only is the jig amazing but Butch has been a huge help and answers any questions I have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIHoyt (Nov 22, 2004)

Apples to oranges. Both great!! I have a little jon and its produced thousands of strings over the years


----------



## fletched (May 10, 2006)

The BAP can be purchased in different options. You can order it with one swinging 2 post assembly or a swinging 4 post assembly. So depending on how you build strings, you can get the parts you need to complete the jig. You may just build tag end strings and opt for just the stretcher assembly and a pin striping post. I bought the complete system so as to have different options. I think BAP products are very reasonably priced and the quality is great. Plus Butch is a great guy to deal with.

I have no experience with the little Jon but it looks like a great jig with good feedback.


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I would assume that almost no one has experience with both because both appear rock solid and doubtful anyone would ever have to purchase twice buying one of these. I need to get one soon. Tired of my old cheap jig


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will do fine with either. They are both very well made. Whichever one you get, you should also buy the Little John video. It's excellent.


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

A Little Jon is a great jig and works very well if using the tag end method. I really want to start doing served end loops, but I think it will be a pain doing it with the Little Jon. At the time it was purchased it was pretty much my only option for a quality jig. If I was purchasing today though I'd go with the BAP full package. As that gives you multiple different options of build styles at what I think is a very reasonable price. 

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

BlindBuck said:


> A Little Jon is a great jig and works very well if using the tag end method. I really want to start doing served end loops, but I think it will be a pain doing it with the Little Jon. At the time it was purchased it was pretty much my only option for a quality jig. If I was purchasing today though I'd go with the BAP full package. As that gives you multiple different options of build styles at what I think is a very reasonable price.
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


Interesting. Bought the Little Jon and got quite good at making both end loop wrap and end loop served. Bought the BAP and also like it a lot. Still have and use both with no complaints. The one advantage is the BAP has the four post options which allows for doing end loop serving without moving the string/cable around. 

I have both to have the option to stretch while continuing to build the next string/cable.

You can everything with either one.

Price/cost, you do get more for the BAP package.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

First time I've seen this BAP jig. Looks like a shameless copy of the Little Jon to me.


----------



## huntertroy (Feb 16, 2010)

Thank you for all the replies, you have been very helpful


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

PB26 said:


> First time I've seen this BAP jig. Looks like a shameless copy of the Little Jon to me.


In the grand tradition of American Business, the BAP is more than just a copy, it's an improvement over the Little John.

- First is made of all steel. LJ is largly cast aluminum. Probably not a big difference in the real world, but it is an improvement.
- Second, the stretcher post is braced and can take a higher load than the un-braced posts on the LJ.
- Third, the BAP has the serving posts that keep the string from twisting during serving. LJ has a bar with two pegs that you have to hold while serving. A little difficult to do if you are not using his power winder
- There are more accessories available with the BAP. They run the cost up considerably, but they do the job intended.

They are both GREAT string jigs, but the BAP is more than a copy. Also I don't think that Little John patented his jig, so the design is open to use by anyone.

JMHO,
Allen


----------



## BlindBuck (Feb 7, 2009)

mongopino915 said:


> Interesting. Bought the Little Jon and got quite good at making both end loop wrap and end loop served. Bought the BAP and also like it a lot. Still have and use both with no complaints. The one advantage is the BAP has the four post options which allows for doing end loop serving without moving the string/cable around.
> 
> I have both to have the option to stretch while continuing to build the next string/cable.
> 
> ...


Yes, my remark about being a pain was based on not wanting to move the cable/string around. That's why I still use tag ends as compared to served ends. 

Either way I think both are excellent units. The edge for me if starting over would just be the BAP setup and a few QS-350 stretchers.

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

aread said:


> In the grand tradition of American Business, the BAP is more than just a copy, it's an improvement over the Little John.
> 
> - First is made of all steel. LJ is largly cast aluminum. Probably not a big difference in the real world, but it is an improvement.
> - Second, the stretcher post is braced and can take a higher load than the un-braced posts on the LJ.
> ...


It is patented. https://docs.google.com/viewer?url=patentimages.storage.googleapis.com/pdfs/US7472859.pdf

More focused on his serving machine but if push came to shove i bet any decent lawyer could file patent infringement here easily since the string jig itself is part of the machine and detailed in the patent.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

Both are nice jigs and worth the price that each is sold for. With that said the little jon is alot heavier duty compared to the BAP. The advantages would be that the LJ doesn't flex much compared to the BAP and the BAP spring unit is a little sloppier then I like when comparing the two. I'm not sure if Phil is still making jigs though. We've tried calling to get a couple repaired with no luck. I think the LJ is around double the cost though too.


----------



## PB26 (Dec 31, 2006)

aread said:


> In the grand tradition of American Business....


I personally have no issues with someone taking an existing design and reproducing it with tweaks, either to make it better or more widely available at a lower price. But the original designer/producer should be able to "wet his beak" with some kind of royalty. Look at binary cams, or hybrids. Tons of companies use them and from what I understand the patent holders are getting checks in the mail. That to me is the grand tradition of American business.


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

There are more options available with the BAP and they are cheaper. I haven't used the LJ but the BAP is very well made and can easily tension to 400lb if required. Butch is also a great guy to deal with.


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Troy PM sent. I have the Little Jon and have no complaints at all. The BAP does look nice and you probably cant go wrong either way.


----------



## Ledbetter Buck (Feb 22, 2012)

BAP makes a fine product and you wont go wrong with these jigs. I have several sets in my shop that have met or exceeded expectations since I have been using them. No problems zero. On top of that Butch is very helpful and very eager to answer question for the person just getting started. I tried contacting LJ about jigs when I was looking for my first set, haven't received a call back yet. Not bashing them at all they may not be in business anymore, don't know. OH and just my 2 cents. If there is a problem with these two business men it should be worked out between themselves and not this forum unless some of you are invested in either of these business. I bet not!


----------

